# What size intercooler would best fit my 98 Sentra?



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Title pretty much says it all. I've searched and searched and searched and cannot find an answer (so don't tell me to do a search). I just want to know what size intercooler would fit best.

Thanks,
Kenny


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

The largest one you can fit under the bumper (and be comfortable with not having to cut the bumper). It depends on boost, the more boost you run the larger you want to have the IC. I'm running a stupid Bluebird IC with 10psi of boost and its fine.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have a drift kit, and im ordering the 18x9x2... i could fit the 24x12x3, but ide have to cut it all to hell...
tommy


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

its not the size of the wave, its the location of the ocean.

lots of ppl use the tiny bluebird intercooler, which comes top mount and gets heat-soak. mounting it in front is a lot smarter and if you're not runnign an insane amt. of boost you'll be fine.
i think jame's post pretty much sums it up


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The forge motorsports universal IC is pretty much ideal. It is not too large but will still easily support over 300 WHP. You can get it from jgycustoms.com
I used this FMIC on my car, pics. can be seen on my site.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I used to have a 98 SE and IIRC I think the opening is wide but not that tall. If that is true a Spearco I found on EBAY might work good. It is 26x6x3 and you get to keep your stock bumper support.  

Search for boostcontrollers on ebay and you can see all the cores he has.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> Title pretty much says it all. I've searched and searched and searched and cannot find an answer (so don't tell me to do a search). I just want to know what size intercooler would fit best.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kenny


Custom ones work pretty good as well


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

damn thats a huge intercooler! :jawdrop:


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> damn thats a huge intercooler! :jawdrop:


 You think :thumbup: ! That's a boost_boy special and it fits perfectly behind the modded bumper.


----------

